

NASA finds DNA components in meteorites, says they originated in space - pham
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/09/nasa-finds-dna-components-in-meteorites-says-they-originated-in/&category=classic&postPage=1

======
ColinWright
This submission seems to fail and redirect to a generic front page.

A submission to the actual item can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2863544>

